# H&K USP?



## JollyGreen (Apr 19, 2009)

Open Question...

     I am currently doing research on the next handgun I want to add to my collection. As of today, I am favoring what I have read up on the H&K USP in either .45 ACP or .40 S&W (considering both Tactical and Compact variants)
     I will not be making a purchase until I get the opportunity for a test fire later in the year, but I would like to know if anyone on the BB has anything good or bad to say about the USP family.

     Thanks!:)


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 19, 2009)

My HK USP Var1 LE has fired over 15000 rounds, without fail.  I would and do depend my life upon this firearm.

Here she is with her cousin Vinny:


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 19, 2009)

The 9 Milly is our service Pistol and I've nothing bad to say about it.. Nice balance and very accurate to fire.


----------



## doorkicker (Apr 19, 2009)

I have and or had...

USP45 TACTICAL
USP45
USP45c
USP9

...and I love 'em all.  Very accurate guns, not the greatest triggers but easily managable.  One of the biggest complaints I hear about USPs is the grip size...don't really get that since I have tiny hands and I can shoot the hell out of mine, but different strokes for different folks.

I would honestly recommend you either pick up a USP9 or the USP9c, reasons being...

1.  Ammo cost .40 & .45 are a good bit more expensive than 9mm
2.  Most PDs shoot .40, so availability for that caliber can be an issue
3.  9mm because it's cheap(er) to shoot and you can get more range time out of it.
4.  If you opt for the USP9c, it's easily concealed for a CCW.

My $0.02


***Nice mags The91Bravo...white ones aren't cheap!***


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 19, 2009)

doorkicker said:


> I have and or had...
> 
> USP45 TACTICAL
> USP45
> ...



What don't you like about the trigger? the pressure on the DA?


----------



## JollyGreen (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the info.
All right on the money from what I have read so far. 
I am considering it for a CCW. Again, depending on how shooting goes when I get back to the states. One of the many banes of being in the UK.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 19, 2009)

Irish said:


> What don't ou like about the triggers? the pressure on the DA?


 
Hand size too? I like Glock's because I have man size hands do the HK's run small


----------



## JollyGreen (Apr 19, 2009)

From what I understand the USPs run fairly large in the grip. Not a bad thing, since I have larger hands.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 19, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> Hand size too? I like Glock's because I have man size hands do the HK's run small




You have Shovel's for hands!! lol We use the Full size 9milly.. But I think its a grand size.


The grip is large and needs a little getting used to..but after a few days on the range it becomes second nature.


----------



## doorkicker (Apr 19, 2009)

Irish said:


> What don't you like about the trigger? the pressure on the DA?


IMO reset is a little long.  My USP45 TACTICAL model has HK's idea of a match trigger in it, and it is not exactly impressive by any means for a match trigger.  Generally speaking though...they are incredible pistols.


Polar Bear said:


> Hand size too? I like Glock's because I have man size hands do the HK's run small


Folks complain that the USP series has a large grip...boohoo, I have small hands it runs like a champ for me. :cool:


----------



## ritterk (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a HK USP chambered in .40 and I absolutely love it; it is extremely accurate and reliable.  When I was looking at purchasing a new handgun I pondered getting the compact since I was looking for a carry weapon; however, I went with the USP because the difference in size, in my opinion, was minimal.   I hadn’t test fired one before purchasing mine, I just held one in the gun store and it fit perfectly and I have large hands.  I also have a few friends who purchased USPs before I did and they had nothing but great things to say about their handguns.  I couldn’t be happier with my purchase and I would recommend this handgun to anyone interested in a great weapon.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 19, 2009)

I have the same USP .40 that the 91Bravo has.  I also purchased the "Jet funnel Kit" with the white marked 16 rounds mags.  For that do not know the "Jet funnel Kit" is that enlarged flared magwell that he has on the bottom to fit the white high cap mags.  

For me it gives a whole new grip to the feel of the weapon.  Their expensive too boot though.


----------



## doorkicker (Apr 19, 2009)

USP45 Tac-ti-cool :cool:






Where is a good source for the funnel jet?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 19, 2009)

I owned a USP 9mm for about 6 months, put probably 5,000-6,000 rounds through it (failures anything over 500 rounds with out cleaning). My personal feelings is that USP is junk, I sold my and I will never own another. The trigger is crap, the size is too big and any accessories you put on it (such as seen on DK’s tactical) are way too fucking big to be practical.

Trigger travel path in double action mode is too long and the trigger feels unstable to me. Meaning it feel like a toy gun trigger, creep and play is never the same. The reset is way too fucking long for a double/ single action pistol. Combined with the retarded size grip (receiver size) it just takes too much effort to become good with it.

My opinion is that you are going to utilize it for any form of combat (CHL, LEO & Mil) you will get better results from a Glock and normally for half the price.


----------



## doorkicker (Apr 19, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> My personal feelings is that USP is junk...


Remind me to club you with mine next time I see you...it's too expensive to shoot rght now :eek:


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 19, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> I have the same USP .40 that the 91Bravo has.  I also purchased the "Jet funnel Kit" with the white marked 16 rounds mags.  For that do not know the "Jet funnel Kit" is that enlarged flared magwell that he has on the bottom to fit the white high cap mags.
> 
> For me it gives a whole new grip to the feel of the weapon.  Their expensive too boot though.



8Deuce, 
Mine came with it ... Na na na na na:eek::doh:


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll club him with my two and the wife's one for good measure.

Doorkicker, I don't think they make a jet funnel for .45, unfortunately.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 20, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> 8Deuce,
> Mine came with it ... Na na na na na:eek::doh:



Fucker !!!!!   I had to pay for mine and it was not an inexpensive venture with 4 of the white high cap marked mags. :doh:

But, it worth it.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> I'll club him with my two and the wife's one for good measure.



Buy American! Nuff said


You know what they say about opinions, well it's just my opinion. I am sure many feel the same way about others...;)


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 20, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Buy American! Nuff said
> 
> 
> You know what they say about opinions, well it's just my opinion. I am sure many feel the same way about others...;)



I'm with ya Brother !!!!! 

But, it's hard to argue with the reliabilty and accuracy of an H&K USP series pistol. 

Personally, I'm done with "tubberware" pistols but if I had to go out tonight and kill zombies then I'd carry one of my H&K's to the kill.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 20, 2009)

Funnel kit
$89

White 16rd mags
$69 each

Look on 82's face when I told him it was free....


*PRICELESS*


----------



## Centermass (Apr 20, 2009)

My funnel:


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 20, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> Funnel kit
> $89
> 
> White 16rd mags
> ...



HOMO !!!!


----------



## JollyGreen (Apr 20, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> ...if I had to go out tonight and kill zombies then I'd carry one of my H&K's to the kill.




Best argument for the USP so far.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 20, 2009)

Centermass said:


> My funnel:



Nice funnel.... What is the POS that it is hung under????


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 20, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> HOMO !!!!



That's FREE homo to you..


----------



## Centermass (Apr 21, 2009)

The91Bravo said:


> Nice funnel.... What is the POS that it is hung under????



Half the parts of a SIG.


----------



## The91Bravo (Apr 22, 2009)

Centermass said:


> Half the parts of a SIG.




Yup... Sig in the markdown section of the gunshop... Waaay out back behind the closed door


----------



## JollyGreen (May 8, 2010)

Not to resurrect a dead thread...but....

I wanted to say thank you to all who gave input while I was searching for my pistol.
It came down to the SIG 229 and USP-C and in the end, the USP won.

Thanks again guys, the words of wisdom are always appreciated!


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 8, 2010)

View attachment 12194

Good choice.


----------

